# Replacing noisy fan with Vantec ThermoFlow



## jmwire (Mar 10, 2007)

Installing variable speed Vantec ThermoFlow fan
I want to replace a noisy COFAN F-625L12F fan in my Hughes DirecTV TiVo SD-DVR40
with a variable speed Vantec ThermoFlow TF6025 fan. I am hoping it will be quieter.

Connectors for the fans look different.
It is not clear to me if the ThermoFlow fan only needs a two wire connection for DC 12V.

Is the yellow RPM detection cable needed only for reading RPM information by a PC?
I assume that the temperature sensor controlling the RPM is on the fan itself.


The ThermoFlow fan connector resembles Molex Peripheral power connector
The Vantect has something that looks like TX3.


----------



## jmwire (Mar 10, 2007)

Replaced the fan with ThermoFlow. TiVo is making much less noise now.
I can barely hear it in the night.

Remaining noise is from the disk drive.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jmwire said:


> Replaced the fan with ThermoFlow. TiVo is making much less noise now.
> I can barely hear it in the night.
> 
> Remaining noise is from the disk drive.


How did you do it?


----------



## Peragro (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got the same issue with the same unit. We recently moved the Tivo into the bedroom and now realize how loud the fan is. Took it apart today and put some sewing oil in the hub of the fan. This helped a minute amount, but still it's too loud.

I'm really interested in the followup from installing the Vantec fan. Model number and vendor where you can buy one would be nice as well...


----------



## Peragro (Mar 21, 2007)

Now time for an update:

Today I replaced the fan in my Tivo unit with a Silenx 60mmX60mmX25mm fan that is rated at 12dBA at 1 metre. I cannot hear the unit at all, even when I am within a foot of it. Yes, just to be sure, I did check and the airflow exhausting out the back feels similar to the old fan - no high tech scfm tests done, just the feel on the hand. The specs for the Silenx fan are comparable to that of the stock fan thus the assumption that things will work the same and the fervent hope that the Tivo does not transform into a smoking pile of rubble by this time tomorrow.

As for installation, the only real problem is figuring out which 2 of the three wires to hook to the Tivo mb for power. As it is direct current I felt that I should probably not mess this connection up. I consulted an old mb that I had laying around and found that the leftmost two wires on the fan were the red and black, with black being the most left of the two (when viewing from the direction of the upright plastic pinnacle on the mb). The Silenx fan had three silver colored wires. I plugged up the two far left wires and things went as well as can be expected. One might also try the power take off from the outlet that leads to the hard drive on the Tivo as Silenx provides a power tap for this purpose. I assume it would work as well as what I did. Silenx also included some silicone vibration mounts in addition to the standard screws to mount this fan to the case. I tried those and was surprised at how well the fan is mounted to the case yet it is vibrationally seperated - not that there should be much of that at a measly 12 dBA.

In summary, so far I'm very pleased with the new fan. The Tivo is unaudible in the bedroom at this point and appears to function the same. I have achieved my goal and thus highly recommend the Silenx fan which I found and bought at PC extreme. You'll have to do a search for it as I can't post a link until I achieve 5 or more posts...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Would you mind PMing me the link? Thanks!

Keep us updated. I am looking into a fan replacement for each of my DT boxes. This may be exactly what I am looking for. 

Also, could I bother you for your model TiVo?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

supasta said:


> Would you mind PMing me the link? Thanks!


me too as well, thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Found it:

http://www.pcextreme.com/catalog/fans/60mm.html


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

found the actual website, they even have fans with only 8dBA as well,
http://www.silenxusa.com/productcart/pc/viewCat_Z.asp?idCategory=7


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

are the fans all the same size in all Directv Tivo receivers? I have 2 Philips DSR704 receivers that I want to replace the fans, are the size of the fan 60mm x 60mm x 25mm? thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> are the fans all the same size in all Directv Tivo receivers? I have 2 Philips DSR704 receivers that I want to replace the fans, are the size of the fan 60mm x 60mm x 25mm? thanks


Not sure. May want to post this question in the DirectTV forums.


----------

